# Gostava de apresentar uma proposta de trabalho



## olheiro (23 Mar 2008 às 21:48)

Penso que a experiencia positivíssima do MeteoPT está ainda em embrião.

Penso, igualmente, que muitas experiências poderiam ser feitas com vista a manter o nível de mobilização numa cota alta, a interessar a camada mais jovem pelas questões meteorológicas, do ambiente e da climatologia em geral, para além de poder alertar outros sectores da população para o efeito...nomeadamente no perído Primavera/Verão que se segue...

Não excluindo ninguém...auto-didactas verdadeiramente interessados, universitários e académicos da área em estudo.

Penso que a bandeira destas acções podia ser, até nova fase,  o meteoPT, de acordo com rígidas regras a estabelecer (de nível jurídico e ético)

O signatário está disposto através das suas empresas a adiantar um apoio financeiro significativo que seria aplicado em função dos objectivos científicos e sociais a atingir, pondo como condição a presença de um seu representante no organismo a quem coubesse tal decisão apenas com direito a voto de qualidade ou a veto em caso de desempate....

O Empresário pretende fazer este investimento sem qualquer tipo de contrapartida a não ser o da difusão dos objectivos atrás enunciados e do seu nível de empenhamento.

Não aceitará, no entanto, a co-participação com outras marcas ou imagens...salvo negociações prévias que nesta fase não reputamos úteis nem indispensáveis. O resto, certamente, virá depois em função dos resultados...

Aguardo resposta da Administração do Fórum ou de quem legìtimamente a represente.

Olheiro (A minha identificação pessoal e morada estão em vosso poder)


----------

